
Famous German VC explains why he invested into a crypto startup - bobbrown
https://medium.com/@freigeist/neufund-our-latest-deep-tech-investment-c6cf15baf113
======
mmmnt
For those who don't know. Freigeist is a VC fund run by Frank Thelen. He is
well known from the TV Show "Die Hölle der Löwen" (Dragon's Den, similar to
Shark Tank).

Here is the TL;DR; version of the post: * Open Startup investments to
everyone, not just accredited or high net worth investors.

* Make real world private equity fully liquid by tokenizing it.

* Create a decentralized and global capital pool and investor network.

* Onboard off-chain companies into the crypto economy.

* Provide a fully legal and regulated setting for token investment.

* Massively simplify shareholder management through smart contracts

